# highest horsepower?



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

i believe this is the right section, i'm just curious to kno, does anybody kno what is the highest horsepower on a b14 so far and the best 1/4 time... i cant seem to find it newhere


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ga 16 or sr-21???


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

SR-21? Thought it was an SR20


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

any motor, just in general


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

For GA16DE there's a user on here that posted his 267whp w/ turbo. That's the fastest I have seen for a GA16 series that had the dyno sheet for proof. Impressive! 

There's a sentra out there somewhere (non streetable) with 600+whp SR20DET that ran 10's in the 1/4. I can't find the car anymore though. A few users had pictures, but that's not good enough, you would definitely want to see a dyno and a timeslip for proof.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, and for grins.... From another nissan enthusiast website, while searching for the worlds fastest nissan.

Pretty damn impressive I must say 

Team Performance Motorsport - "Moving the Import Revolution 4 Wheels at a Time"
Car Specs:
Sport Compact Pro-RWD 3.5L
Powerplant - VQ35DE(TT)
Horsepower - approx 1600+

Here we are at Maple Grove Raceway in PA, making the fastest pass ever recorded, for a Nissan in a 1/4 mile. We are going to be at Englishtown for the NHRA event to do it again in front of the masses. We encourage all of you Nissan guys to come down, and show your support.

6.630 second 1/4 mile
@ 215 mph...damn!


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, thanks a lot, i really have my goal set at 400  but a 6.6 second nissan...well damn, thats just very impressive lmao


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you are trying to get you 200sx to a 400 hp? if so be ready to fork out alot of cash to build up your internals and prep it for boost.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

LIUSPEED said:


> you are trying to get you 200sx to a 400 hp? if so be ready to fork out alot of cash to build up your internals and prep it for boost.


+1

I'm looking to spend about $10~15K total for interior/exterior/motor/etc. to get my car to roughly 350~400 ponies. It wont cost hardly anything around here for exterior/interior refurbishment, probably only about $2K, so the rest will be motor/drivetrain/suspension \o/


----------

